# portabultos/portamaletas/cajuela/baúl/maletero/joroba/portaequipaje (sinónimos)



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias se conoce como* portabultos *al espacio de los coches destinado a guardar el equipaje y trastos varios.
En el resto de España, o al menos donde yo vivo, se conoce como *maletero.*

¿Se entiende lo de portabultos en otras partes de España?
¿Y en otros países?.
¿Habrá llegado *portabultos *desde América?.

*Modificación del título. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Argónida

Aquí no se conoce ni se entiende portabultos. Como bien dices, es maletero.


----------



## chics

Argónida said:


> Aquí no se conoce ni se entiende portabultos. Como bien dices, es maletero.


Aquí en el norte pasa lo mismo.


----------



## bb008

Hola, Chicos:

En Venezuela lo conocemos también como maletero...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Si meto *portabultos *en Google, observo que se refieren a los recipientes para llevar cosas en las motos.
Desconocía ese uso.
En Canarias es también el de los coches y siempre me ha intrigado el origen.
Yo pensaba que podía venir de América, pero quizás es una extensión del de las motos.
No lo sé.


----------



## MajestyDarkness

En México le llamamos _cajuela,_ pero si le llamas maletero creo que la mayoría de las personas te entenderían.


----------



## Betildus

Por estos lados lo conocemos como *maleta* o *maletero*.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo siempre digo *maletero*, pero también me suena *portaequipaje*.


----------



## Betildus

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Yo siempre digo *maletero*, pero también me suena *portaequipaje*.


¿Pero portaequipaje no estaría referido a la parte superior del auto?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pues, Betildus, según la RAE, tienes razón 

Yo a eso siempre le he llamado *baca*, para asegurarme he ido al diccionario y verás: baca


----------



## Anakin59

En Argentina es baúl. El portaequipaje seria el que va arriba del techo del auto.


----------



## Betildus

Hola:
Me pasó por no ir a la fuente y de ahí mi duda, en el Larousse encontré esto:
*BACA* n. f. Soporte dispuesto en la parte superior de los vehículos donde se pueden colocar los equipajes.

*PORTAEQUIPAJE *o PORTAEQUIPAJES n. m. (pl. portaequipajes). Soporte que se dispone sobre el techo de los automóviles para el transporte de bultos.
2. Maletero de un coche. ¿y ésta?. O sea, está clarita la diferencia entre *Portaequipaje* y *Maletero*


----------



## mirx

¡Qué buen hilo! Esta misma pregunta iba hacer yo también.

En México ya dijeron que se llama "cajuela", y yo no estoy tan seguro que si decís, "pónlo en el maletero" la mayor parte de la gente entienda, ya que maletero es el nombre que le damos al "botones" en un hotel.

Aunque cualquier persona con un mínimo de estudios sabe que baca es la parte superior de un vehículo y que está destinada para el equipaje; en México al menos, tendemos a ser mucho más descriptivos. No creo haber oído a nadie decir que "va a poner las maletas en la baca", sino "voy a poner las maletas en la parte de arriba del coche".


----------



## Betildus

mirx said:


> ¡Qué buen hilo! Esta misma pregunta iba hacer yo también.
> 
> En México ya dijeron que se llama "cajuela", y yo no estoy tan seguro que si decís, "pónlo en el maletero" la mayor parte de la gente entienda, ya que maletero es el nombre que le damos al "botones" en un hotel.
> 
> Aunque cualquier persona con un mínimo de estudios sabe que baca es la parte superior de un vehículo y que está destinada para el equipaje; en México al menos, tendemos a ser mucho más descriptivos. No creo haber oído a nadie decir que "va a poner las maletas en la baca", sino "voy a poner las maletas en la parte de arriba del coche".


 
Hola:
 ¿Qué haría sin mi *Larousse*?
*MALETERO*, A n. Persona que tiene por oficio hacer o vender maletas.
 § n. m.
 2. Mozo que transporta equipajes.
 3. En los vehículos, compartimento donde se pone el equipaje.
 4. Chile. Ladrón, ratero.
  © El Pequeño Larousse Interactivo, 1999

A ver si concordáis conmigo, entonces:
*Baca y Portaequipaje*, encima del auto
*Maletero*, dentro del auto
Esto referido al auto, porque *maletero* tiene además otras connotaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## bb008

Hola a todos:

Como dije anteriormente en Venezuela se usa Maleta o Maletero y en portaequipaje, por supuesto también le decimos a la parte de arriba del carro...


----------



## Atilano

Enla línea de baúl, que cita Anakin, al maletero yo lo he oído llamar cofre.


----------



## MajestyDarkness

Atilano said:


> Enla línea de baúl, que cita Anakin, al maletero yo lo he oído llamar cofre.


Pues en México el cofre es la tapa del carro que cubre el motor.


----------



## bb008

Esa tapa en Venezuela se le dice Capor (se escribe) y se pronuncia Capó o por lo menos lo decimos así...


----------



## Jellby

bb008 said:


> Esa tapa en Venezuela se le dice Capor (se escribe) y se pronuncia Capó o por lo menos lo decimos así...



En España (y según el DRAE) se dice "capó", se escribe "capó" y viene del francés "capot", ¿seguro que se escribe "capo*r*"?


----------



## bb008

Jellby said:


> En España (y según el DRAE) se dice "capó", se escribe "capó" y viene del francés "capot", ¿seguro que se escribe "capo*r*"?


 
Bueno, muerete que yo siempre he dicho capó, ahora, eso de capor fue que le pregunté a un Argentino, que trabaja conmigo y me dijo que se escribia capor.. qué tal?...JAJAJAJJAJAJAJA.... que locura...


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú al *portabultos* le decimos *maletera*.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=maletera

Saludos,


----------



## Betildus

Jellby said:


> En España (y según el DRAE) se dice "capó", se escribe "capó" y viene del francés "capot", ¿seguro que se escribe "capo*r*"?


 
Hola:
Comparto contigo plenamente Jellby (veo que ahora se fueron a la parte delantera del auto), mira lo que dice el Larousse:
*CAPÓ *n. m. (fr. capot). Cubierta metálica que sirve para proteger el motor en un vehículo o una máquina.
  © El Pequeño Larousse Interactivo, 1999


----------



## DanCG

En Guatemala el termino habitual es "Baúl" para el compartimento trasero y "capó" para la tapa del motor.

Saludos.


----------



## gringocatracho

En Centro América usamos baúl.


----------



## bb008

gringocatracho said:


> En Centro América usamos baúl.


 
Baúl, Cofre, aquí en Venezuela son para designar cajas de diferentes tamaños para guardar cosas...


----------



## gringocatracho

Originalmente, en los primeros vehículos, era en realidad un cofre o baúl el que se amarraba en la parte de atrás de la carreta o los primeros carros de combustión. Me parece que sigue siendo un baúl solo que ahora 'glorificado' ya construido como parte del auto.


----------



## Brave1

En El Salvador yo recuerdo que se le llama "baul"


----------



## Anakin59

En Argentina, aunque el amigo de bb008 diga lo contrario, se escribe "capot" y se pronuncia, tal como el dice, capó.
Cuando alguien dice maletero, lo podemos entender, porque estamos acostumbrados a las peliculas dobladas en otros lugares de Latinoamerica.
Para agregar al compendio de palabras para denominar "lugares para guardar en el auto", tambien esta la "guantera", que es ese pequeño compartimento frente al asiento del acompañante. Yo creo que esa seria la "cajuela". Es decir, me parece que cajuela es sinonimo de guantera, no de maletero.


----------



## bb008

En Venezuela, la palabra cajuela, no es utilizada para nada, de ser así sería muy poco, y como bien dice Anakin59 la parte dentro del auto para guardar perqueñas cosas, es la guantera... (que de hecho es para guardar supuestamente solamente guantes, me imaginó yo, porque su nombre lo indica) y guardamos es de todo...¿por qué se llamará guantera?...


----------



## xeneize

No, "cajuela" en México es sinónimo de "baúl", no de "guantera".


----------



## pejeman

MajestyDarkness said:


> En México le llamamos _cajuela,_ pero si le llamas maletero creo que la mayoría de las personas te entenderían.


 
Aunque el maletero sea en realidad el trabajador que carga las maletas, a cambio de una propina.


----------



## pejeman

mirx said:


> Aunque cualquier persona con un mínimo de estudios sabe que baca es la parte superior de un vehículo y que está destinada para el equipaje; quote]
> 
> Entonces mis estudios son nulos, porque yo jamás lo había escuchado ni leído. Sólo tuve un amigo de apellido Baca y jamás me pregunté que podría significar.
> 
> Para mí, la parte superior de un vehículo , se llama techo, toldo, capacete, pero jamás le he dicho baca.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## xeneize

Hola Pejeman, seguro, de todas formas nuestra amiga se refería a España, sin embargo en otros lugares no es así, otra vez.

"Baca" en España es al armazón que se pone para llevar bultos o maletas, llamado también "portaequipajes".
En Argentina, a esta estructura, se le llama "parrilla", "portaequipajes" o "portavalijas".
Supongo que algo por el estilo en México....
Saludos


----------



## dubek

En México, hace tiempo las bicicletas tenían un asiento tubular extra, sobre la rueda trasera, y servía para llevar un pasajero o un bulto. Al asiento se le llamaba portabultos. 
En el automóvil, el lugar donde se guardan las maletas se le llama cajuela, a la víctima de un crimen colocado en ese lugar se le llama _encajuelado_.


----------



## mandarinita

jajajaj caporr xD!!!!!

Capó o capot en Argentina le decimos a la parte delantera del auto.
A la parte de atrás le decimos baúl.


----------



## mirx

xeneize said:


> Hola Pejeman, seguro, de todas formas nuestra amiga se refería a España, sin embargo en otros lugares no es así, otra vez.
> 
> "Baca" en España es al armazón que se pone para llevar bultos o maletas, llamado también "portaequipajes".
> En Argentina, a esta estructura, se le llama "parrilla", "portaequipajes" o "portavalijas".
> Supongo que algo por el estilo en México....
> Saludos


 
Ni soy amiga, ni soy de España.

Soy amigo mexicano, y discúlpame Pejeman pero la verdad es que esa palabra es uno de los ejemplos clásicos de homófonos. Y sí dije que cualquiera con un mínimo de estudios es por que la dichosa palabrita la repiten los maestros de español hasta el cansancio. Yo la recuerdo de cada una de mis clases de español cuando veíamos los temas de homofonía; que se repiten varias veces en la primaria, otras en la secundaria y unas cuántas más en la preparatoria.

Y aclaro de nuevo que -al menos en mi entorno-, sí sabemos que se llama "baca" pero nos referímos al ella cómo "la parte de arriba del carro para poner las maletas" o a veces, "la parrilla para las maletas".

Y otra vez Peje, yo también les llamo capecete, y toldo, y techo a la parte superior de la cabina de los vehículos, pero sólo a eso, al "techo". Al lugar para las maletas le digo cómo ya dije que le decía.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, entonces baca, aparte de España, está también en México, por lo menos. ¿Dónde más?...
Así vos te referías a las "personas con un mínimo de estudios" de México, perdoname, yo pensaba que te refirieras a España.
Igual, me parece que en Argentina "baca" esté totalmente desconocido, o por lo menos, yo no lo oí nunca.
Y eso sin distinción de nivel de estudios.
Saludos


----------



## Anakin59

Efectivamente, xeneize tiene razon:
En Argentina, "baca" es un animal que da leche y carne y esta mal escrito.


----------



## MajestyDarkness

pejeman said:


> mirx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aunque cualquier persona con un mínimo de estudios sabe que baca es la parte superior de un vehículo y que está destinada para el equipaje; quote]
> 
> Entonces mis estudios son nulos, porque yo jamás lo había escuchado ni leído. Sólo tuve un amigo de apellido Baca y jamás me pregunté que podría significar.
> 
> Para mí, la parte superior de un vehículo , se llama techo, toldo, capacete, pero jamás le he dicho baca.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo Pejeman, yo tampoco había escuchado que baca fuera un sinónimo de portaequipaje, pero igual y ya olvide esa lección de mis clases de español , y creo que si hago una encuesta con mis conocidos, que al menos la mayoría tiene linceciatura, la mayor parte de ellos tampoco relacionaría la palabrita con un portaequipaje, pero tal vez sea cuestión de la zona de la República en que nos encontramos.
Click to expand...


----------



## bb008

MajestyDarkness said:


> pejeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo Pejeman, yo tampoco había escuchado que baca fuera un sinónimo de portaequipaje, pero igual y ya olvide esa lección de mis clases de español , y creo que si hago una encuesta con mis conocidos, que al menos la mayoría tiene linceciatura, la mayor parte de ellos tampoco relacionaría la palabrita con un portaequipaje, pero tal vez sea cuestión de la zona de la República en que nos encontramos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola:
> 
> Chicos acabó de buscar la palabra en Wordreference: dice que es la parte superior de los vehículos par transportar bultos. Incluso colocan que un sinónimo es cupé, y pulpo.
> 
> En el RAE:
> *baca**1**.*
> (Del fr. _bâche,_ y este del galo _*bascanda_).
> 
> *1. *f. *portaequipaje* (‖ artefacto que se coloca sobre el techo del automóvil).
> 
> *2. *f. Sitio en la parte superior de las diligencias y demás coches de camino, donde podían ir pasajeros y se colocaban equipajes y otros efectos resguardados con una cubierta.
> 
> *3. *f. Esta cubierta.
> 
> 
> *baca**2**.*
> (Del lat. _bacca_).
> 
> 
> *1. *f. Fruto o baya del laurel.
> 
> 
> Yo la había escuchado y en Venezuela como ya dije lo llamamos portaequipaje. Y para nosotros el techo del carro, es el techo.
Click to expand...


----------



## pejeman

MajestyDarkness said:


> pejeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo Pejeman, yo tampoco había escuchado que baca fuera un sinónimo de portaequipaje, pero igual y ya olvide esa lección de mis clases de español , y creo que si hago una encuesta con mis conocidos, que al menos la mayoría tiene linceciatura, la mayor parte de ellos tampoco relacionaría la palabrita con un portaequipaje, pero tal vez sea cuestión de la zona de la República en que nos encontramos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya caí en la cuenta de lo que nos explicó nuestro paisano mirx. En las clases de español, recuerdo la lección con aya y haya; y aquélla de vaya, valla y baya, pero no la de baca y vaca. Me parece recordar que en algún momento le pedí a la _miss _permiso para ir al baño a hacer pipí. Tal vez en el ínterin dieron ese ejemplo y me lo perdí.
Click to expand...


----------



## mandarinita

xeneize said:


> En Argentina, a esta estructura, se le llama "parrilla", "portaequipajes" o "portavalijas".


Olvidé quotearte esto. Nunca escuché eso que decís.
Parrilla también le decimos a la parte de adelante, como capo.. pero parrilla vendria a ser lo frontal me parece, capo es como la tapa.
Portaequipajes y portavalijas, el primero me suena mas que el segundo, si los decís se te entiende, pero decimos 1000 veces más baúl. =)


----------



## xeneize

Hola Mandarinita, quizás no expliqué bien, _baúl_ es lo de atrás, los que puse yo son los que están ARRIBA del vehículo.
A lo de delante, en cambio, se le dice _capot/capó_.
Para lo de arriba, confirmo que escuché los tres: _parrilla_, _portaequipajes_ y _portavalijas_, en este orden de frecuencia.
Luego, no sé cuántos y dónde los usen.


----------



## pejeman

mandarinita said:


> Olvidé quotearte esto. Nunca escuché eso que decís.
> Parrilla también le decimos a la parte de adelante, como capo.. pero parrilla vendria a ser lo frontal me parece, capo es como la tapa.
> Portaequipajes y portavalijas, el primero me suena mas que el segundo, si los decís se te entiende, pero decimos 1000 veces más baúl. =)


 
La RAE admite el uso de "parrilla" para lo siguiente:

*7. *f._ Am._ *portaequipaje* (‖ artefacto que se coloca sobre el techo del automóvil).

Y antes en México se le decía así, pero como ahora son cajones aerodinámicos, se ha perdido el uso de _parrilla_, por lo menos en la parte de México en que ahora vivo.

Saludos.


----------



## totor

Betildus said:


> A ver si concordáis conmigo, entonces:
> *Baca y Portaequipaje*, encima del auto
> *Maletero*, dentro del auto



En mis pagos al que está encima del auto se lo llama igual: *portaequipaje* (baca jamás), pero también se llama así ese adminículo que hay en los trenes y en los ómnibus de larga distancia, arriba de los asientos.

Y lo que hay en los autos, como ya lo dijo Anakin, es el *baúl*.


----------



## bb008

Hola a todos:

Chicos, una pregunta: ¿ Será qué con tantas partes del carro, lo estamos desarmando?

En Venezuela por lo general, al automóvil le decimos carro y a las llantas ruedas, a ver los demás que dicen, ya que empezamos por el portabultos, maletero, portaequipaje, baca, capó, etc.etc... vamos a ver donde termina esto...


----------



## Anakin59

La llanta es la parte metálica que está en el centro de la rueda. Todo el conjunto (goma y llanta) se llama rueda.
En Argentina el automóvil es el "auto"; es carro es el que tiran los caballos.


----------



## pejeman

Anakin59 said:


> es carro es el que tiran los caballos.


 
En México también, sólo que es "tirado" por 200 caballos.


----------



## mirx

pejeman said:


> En México también, sólo que es "tirado" por 200 caballos.


 
Y tiene llantas, las ruedas las tiene hasta los cochecitos para los niños, los carros de los picapiedra, ect.

Repito en México los carros/coches tienen llantas, y la parte céntrica de metal se llama "rin". Y bueno para ampliar un poco, el vidrio en frente del asiento delantero se llama "parabrisas".


----------



## mandarinita

es verdad! a lo de arriba a veces le decimos parrilla! como adelante...
qué confusos que somos jajajjajajajja


----------



## Anakin59

> en México los carros/coches tienen llantas, y la parte céntrica de metal se llama "rin"


Entonces cómo se explica que cuando uno pincha una goma dice: "estoy en llanta" o "me quedé en llanta"? Significa que perdiste la goma y te quedaste andando en la llanta. 
Otro ejemplo de que la llanta es lo de metal (digo acá por lo menos, eh?) es cuando un auto tiene "llantas de aleación" o "llantas de magnesio", obviamente no se está hablando de la goma, sino de la parte central.

Mandarinita, yo jamás escuché que le dijeran parrilla al portaequipaje... y mirá que tengo mis añitos, eh?


----------



## xeneize

Anakin, nadie duda de que en Argentina _llanta_ sea lo de metal, por supuesto.
En España también es así.
Pero quizás no interpretaste bien lo anteriormente dicho: la _llanta_ es simplemente *la rueda* (toda la rueda) en *México*, eso se dijo, nada más. Nadie dijo que lo fuera en Argentina.
Por ende, las expresiones que pusiste vos, están bien para la Argentina, pero no para México, simplemente. En México no se usan esas expresiones, ya que lo que en Argentina es llanta, ahí se llama en cambio *rin*.
Ambas opciones son válidas, por supuesto, es cuestión de usos, nadie quiere empecinarse en revalidar una u otra.
Por lo de *parrilla*, no sé cuántos argentinos lo digan, yo dije nomás que mis amigos y conocidos utilizaban este nombre para llamar *a la estructura de metal que está arriba en el techo de algunos autos*. Es así.
Mandarinita confirmó que lo escuchó alguna vez.
Está bien que vos no lo oiste, pero tal como decís, casi parece que dudás de lo que dijimos...
Yo nunca dije que sea la palabra estándar de Argentina, sino que en mi entorno es la que usan/usaban, nomás, y lo confirmo. 
Saludos


----------



## xeneize

Mirá: si buscás en google de Argentina, www.google.com.ar, tecleando "parrilla auto" en la opción "páginas de Argentina", verás un montón de anuncios que publicitan "_parrillas para autos_", "_parrillas portaequipajes_" y "_portaequipajes para autos tipo parrilla_". Así que ya se dice.
Saludos


----------



## Anakin59

Esta bien xeneize, no te lo tomes tan a pecho. Por eso yo aclare entre parentesis que era como se decia aca. Nunca quise invalidar lo tuyo. 
Lo de parrilla portaequipaje o portaequipajes tipo parrilla, es para aclarar que no son los portaequipajes aerodinamicos mas modernos que se usan ahora, o los de dos tiras a lo largo del techo. En el uso normal, cuando uno habla, siempre decimos "ponelo en el portaequipaje: jamas decimos "ponelo en la parrilla"; eso lo usamos mas bien para un asadito.


----------



## xeneize

Anakin59 said:


> Esta bien xeneize, no te lo tomes tan a pecho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya no me lo tomé a pecho, no te preocupés
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por eso yo aclare entre parentesis que era como se decia aca.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Claro, yo te aporté mi contribución nomás porque yo, además de haberla leído, oí esa palabra en boca de argentinos, hablando, con ese significado, y no hace siglos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo de parrilla portaequipaje o portaequipajes tipo parrilla, es para aclarar que no son los portaequipajes aerodinamicos mas modernos que se usan ahora, o los de dos tiras a lo largo del techo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, eso seguro, es justamente por eso que ahora se usa menos que antes: los portaequipajes ya no suelen tener forma de _parrilla_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eso lo usamos mas bien para un asadito.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eso sin duda
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...


----------



## bb008

mirx said:


> Y tiene llantas, las ruedas las tiene hasta los cochecitos para los niños, los carros de los picapiedra, ect.
> 
> Repito en México los carros/coches tienen llantas, y la parte céntrica de metal se llama "rin". Y bueno para ampliar un poco, el vidrio en frente del asiento delantero se llama "parabrisas".


 
Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo en Venezuela la parte metálica es rin, y todo en conjunto, es rueda, y sé que en México, le dicen llanta... en cuanto al carro que les puedo decir a todos, le llamamos carro, así y punto...

Y el parabrisas es el parabrisas....


----------



## bb008

mandarinita said:


> es verdad! a lo de arriba a veces le decimos parrilla! como adelante...
> qué confusos que somos jajajjajajajja


 
Y para nosotros los venezolanos, la parrilla del auto es la pieza que esta entre los dos faros...


----------



## valdo

Hola, amigos...
Leyendo un diario chileno me he encontrado con esta palabra y ella no aparece en WR asi que me pregunto si esta palabra es exclusivamente chilena o ella se usa también en otros países como sinónimo de "maletero" o "portaequipajes"....?

Desde ya muchas gracias,


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¿? Lo peor de todo es que ninguna de las tres opciones que me diste me quedan claras.
Te doy lo que en el Valle de México se usa; 

Cajuela.- parte del coche (normalmente trasra) donde se guardan las cosas, sea maletas, mesas, papeles, juegetes, cajas.

Maletero y Portaequipajes me suena al botones de los hoteles, o aquel que te ayuda con tu equipaje en el aeropuerto o central camionera.


----------



## Berenguer

A ver, en España partimos que la mexicana cajuela es el "maletero". Luego tenemos la baca, que es lo que va con hierros encima del coche. A eso también, pero poco, se le puede llamar "portaequipajes". De todas formas, también he oído a gente llamar al "maletero", "portamaletas" pero suelen ser gente de avanzada edad.
Un saludo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Al que va arriba lo conozco como baca, portaequipajes o simplemente parrilla. La cajuela va atrás (o adelante, si es un VW sedán o un Porsche).

El maletero lo entiendo como el botones de un hotel, pero en el aeropuerto.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Yo también como Berenguer, maletero y baca, "portamaletas", la primer idea que me ha venido es la de los carros para llevar las maletas, los bonitos de los hoteles, los simples con dos ruedas y una especie de cuerda o los grandes de los aeropuertos.
También me viene a la cabeza, los taburetes de las habitaciones de hotel, para no poner la maleta en el suelo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Muy interesante. Entiendo y he escuchado cualquiera de ellos pero, en Uruguay, los más usados son: valija y *la *maleta (veo que, según el DRAE, también en Venezuela y en Chile usan este femenino). Aquí, maleteros, son las personas que cargan maletas en una terminal de autobuses, un puerto o aeropuerto. La palabra maleta no la usamos con el significado que tiene en casi todo el mundo hispano, hablamos de "valija".


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, en Chile, "portamaletas" o "portaequipajes", es el espacio de carga que tienen los buses interurbanos.
También se suele llamar así al espacio de carga de un automóvil, pero en este caso es más común referirse a él simplemente como "maleta".
"Maletero" es menos común, pero hay quien lo usa también.
La parrilla que se pone encima del auto se llama... parrilla.


			
				Toño Torreón said:
			
		

> Al que va arriba lo conozco como baca, portaequipajes o simplemente parrilla. La cajuela va atrás (o adelante, si es un VW sedán o un Porsche).


El mío es un VW sedán... y tiene la maleta atrás, jé.

Saludos.


----------



## Servando

ToñoTorreón said:


> Al que va arriba lo conozco como baca, portaequipajes o simplemente parrilla. La cajuela va atrás (o adelante, si es un VW sedán o un Porsche).
> 
> El maletero lo entiendo como el botones de un hotel, pero en el aeropuerto.



Coincido con Toño; portaequipaje o parrilla va arriba del auto. 

Antiguamente, algunos les llamabas petacas a las maletas.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Servando said:


> Antiguamente, algunos les llamabas petacas a las maletas.


 

Ahora también, pero normalmente para usar nuestro querido albur.

¡Pasame las petacas! Usd me entienden je je je


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias a todos....
Puedo brindarles el texto en donde aparece "portamaletas":

_Tres chascones, dos de ellos menores de edad, fueron detenidos por la Policía de Investigaciones e imputados como los autores confesos del asalto y secuestro por casi seis horas a un taxista del balneario de Pichilemu, identificado como E. G. S., de 57 años, a quien le pusieron un cuchillo en la garganta y lo obligaron a meterse al *portamaletas*, para después partir con rumbo al sector de Halcones, en la comuna de Marchigue, donde quedaron empantanados._

Saludos,

_P.S. (Vampi, te resulta familiar el estilo del diario?)_


----------



## John John

_*En Puerto Rico el "baúl "de un automovil o coche*_, _*es el maletero del coche.  ¿Por qu*_é _*en paises de Centro América, lo llaman la "Joroba"*_


----------



## Dentellière

John John said:


> _*En Puerto Rico el "baúl "de un automovil o coche*_, _*es el maletero del coche. ¿Por qu*_é _*en paises de Centro América, lo llaman la "Joroba"*_


 

Hola John,

hay infinidad de palabras que obedecen a "regionalismos" o "localismos" en un idioma tan vasto como el español.

En realidad la palabra es : _Baúl  (= maletero)_

Buenas noches


----------



## Erreconerre

Dentellière said:


> Hola John,
> 
> hay infinidad de palabras que obedecen a "regionalismos" o "localismos" en un idioma tan vasto como el español.
> 
> En realidad la palabra es : _Baúl (= maletero)_
> 
> Buenas noches


 
No tengo idea. Pero sé que por aquí le dicen "cajuela".


----------



## swift

Yo me he hecho la misma pregunta. En Costa Rica, donde vivo, se llama "joroba" también. A lo mejor es una analogía, con relación a la joroba que se hace por llevar cargas pesadas sobre la espalda.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Erreconerre said:


> No tengo idea. Pero sé que por aquí le dicen "cajuela".


Vaya chasco, me he pasado la vida pensando que la cajuela era la  guantera; supongo que por el diminutivo se me hace difícil imaginarlo  albergando maleta*s*


----------



## clares3

Hola
En España llamamos portaequipajes a lo que vosostros llamáis joroba y salpìcadero a los que vosotros, según veo, llamáis guantera.


----------



## Erreconerre

John John said:


> _*En Puerto Rico el "baúl "de un automovil o coche*_, _*es el maletero del coche. ¿Por qu*_é _*en paises de Centro América, lo llaman la "Joroba"*_


 

De *cajuela* se forma "*encajuelado*". Es una voz policial y esta aparejada con la violencia y el crimen. Se dice que un_ encajuelado_ es resultado de un *ajuste de cuentas.*
El *encajuelado* es quien aparece muerto en la parte del vehículo que nosotros conocemos como _cajuela_, y que en otras partes se llama maletero, portaequijpajes, baúl y joroba.


----------



## mirx

Erreconerre said:


> De *cajuela* se forma "*encajuelado*". Es una voz policial y esta aparejada con la violencia y el crimen. Se dice que un_ encajuelado_ es resultado de un *ajuste de cuentas.*
> El *encajuelado* es quien aparece muerto en la parte del vehículo que nosotros conocemos como _cajuela_, y que en otras partes se llama maletero, portaequijpajes, baúl y joroba.


 
Wow, esto sí que es evolución del idioma. Esta no me la sabía pero tiene todo el sentido del mundo.

Igual le llaman joroba por analogía a la de los camellos, que también sirve para almacenar.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* es completamente desconocida la palabra "*joroba*" en ese contexto. 

Aquí decimos "*baúl*", "*cajuela*", o en raras veces, "*maletero*". En esta parte de Centroamérica, "*joroba*", no se entendería en lo absoluto.


----------



## ACQM

clares3 said:


> Hola
> En España llamamos portaequipajes a lo que vosostros llamáis joroba y salpìcadero a los que vosotros, según veo, llamáis guantera.



No en toda España, yo uso "maletero" por esa "joroba" o "portaequipajes". La "guantera" y el "salpicadero" no son lo mismo (por lo menos por aquí). El "salpicadero" es el frontal y la "guantera" el cajoncito que hay en él.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

ACQM said:


> No en toda España, yo uso "maletero" por esa "joroba" o "portaequipajes". La "guantera" y el "salpicadero" no son lo mismo (por lo menos por aquí). El "salpicadero" es el frontal y la "guantera" el cajoncito que hay en él.


 
Coincido en este uso.


----------



## Señor K

Pues en Chile, a la parte de atrás del auto se le llama "maletera" (femenino).


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Canarias al maletero, o sea al de la parte de atrás de los coches, se le dice *portabultos*.


----------



## John John

Ayutuxte said:


> En *El Salvador* es completamente desconocida la palabra "*joroba*" en ese contexto.
> 
> Aquí decimos "*baúl*", "*cajuela*", o en raras veces, "*maletero*". En esta parte de Centroamérica, "*joroba*", no se entendería en lo absoluto.



_*Ayutexte: Precisamente fue en Costa Rica, donde primero escuché la palabra "joroba". Curioso verdad.  Gracias a usted y a todos los foristas que han aportado algúna información linguística sobre esta palabra.*_


----------



## PAblo Martín Bonnet

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Buenos días, me gustaría saber qué término es más utilizado en américa hispana para este compartimiento del auto/coche?

*¿*Portaequipaje, maletero/a, baúl?

*¡*Gracias!

*Unión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia, baúl es la más usada.
Saludos


----------



## Hakuna Matata

En Argentina también se utiliza _baúl_. 

Por _portaequipaje_ generalmente se entiende lo que va arriba del techo del automóvil.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Dos acotaciones después de leer el hilo viejo al que se agregó el de @PAblo Martín Bonnet 

1) _Parrilla_ le decía yo al portaequipajes de mi bicicleta.
2) Creo que la palabra baca está en uso en el Uruguay, aunque no tengo claro el sentido.


----------



## Aviador

En Chile es _maletero_, por eso me sorprende lo que dice Ieracub:


Señor K said:


> Pues en Chile, a la parte de atrás del auto se le llama "maletera" (femenino).


No había oído nunca esa forma femenina.


----------



## PAblo Martín Bonnet

Gracias, Gente!

Estoy en proceso de traducción de un material técnico de reparación del automóvil del portugués al español y me he deparado con muchos términos que tienen vários regionalismos en toda América y España. Las discusiones de este fórum han sido muy importantes, ya que mi intención es encontrar una palabra que sea "común" a todos (o ala mayoría de los países por lo menos), pero he visto que eso será muy difícil.

Gracias!


----------



## Kaxgufen

Hay palabras o expresiones "autodescriptivas" y otras que no lo son. Portamaletas y baúl, por ejemplo. 
Escarbadientes y palillo. Luces de tránsito y semáforo. 
Probá poner un término de cada clase, el descriptivo entre paréntesis: baúl (portamaletas) 
parrilla (portaequipajes)


----------



## PAblo Martín Bonnet

Kaxgufen said:


> Hay palabras o expresiones "autodescriptivas" y otras que no lo son. Portamaletas y baúl, por ejemplo.
> Escarbadientes y palillo. Luces de tránsito y semáforo.
> Probá poner un término de cada clase, el descriptivo entre paréntesis: baúl (portamaletas)
> parrilla (portaequipajes)



Gracias, Kaxgufen!


----------

